# Software > OpenWrt >  Samba & share στο openwrt

## lancisti

το pc μου τρεχει ubuntu + εναν samba server. 

έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση το luci στο bullet τις ubiquti
αυτό που θα ήθελα τώρα είναι αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να κάνω share στο bullet σε έναν κατάλογο του pc.

προσπάθησα να εγκαταστήσω κάποια πακέτα, το samba, άλλα το bullet δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου μνήμη.

δε θέλω να διαγράψω κατι. μιν κολλήσει..

στο linksys που έχω λειτούργησε η εντολή 

mount -t cifs //192.168.1.155\\media\disk\a /mnt -o unc=\\\\192.168.1.155\\a,ip=192.168.1.155,user=[userName],pass=[pass],dom=workgroup

στο bullet δε λειτουργεί

----------


## baskin

Δεν νομίζω ότι σε παίρνει να βάλεις samba στο bullet (από θέμα χώρου) και μάλλον δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις κάτι.

Γιατί την χρειάζεσαι την samba;

----------


## lancisti

να δω αν μπορώ να εγκαθιστώ πακέτα με share πιστευω πως γίνετε ?

εκτος αυτου η χωριτικοτιτα του ειναι 

Filesystem Size Used Available Use% Mounted on
rootfs 1.5M 1.5M 0 100% /
/dev/root 1.5M 1.5M 0 100% /rom
tmpfs 6.7M 44.0k 6.6M 1% /tmp
tmpfs 512.0k 0 512.0k 0% /dev
/dev/mtdblock3 1.3M 372.0k 972.0k 28% /jffs
mini_fo:/jffs 1.5M 1.5M 0 100% /

το /tmp το χρησιμοποιεί σαν swap νομίζω πως ειναι μεγάλο 6,7mb αν μπορούσα να μικρύνω αυτο το partition κ το ενσωμάτωνα στο / 
θα ηταν καλή ιδέα?

αλλιος να προσπαθήσω να εγκαταστήσω το απλο kamikaze μήπως κ πάρει μικρότερο χώρο απο το luci κ μπορέσει να σηκώσει samba..?

----------


## baskin

Το samba-client σκέτο δοκίμασες να βάλεις;

Λογικά μόνο αυτό σου χρειάζεται.

----------


## lancisti

ναι βγάζει έναν κωδικό σφάλματος.

επιδει δεν έχει μνημη.

(δοκιμαστικα) απο οτι είδα κάποια μικρά τα εγκαθιστά

----------


## baskin

Αν έχεις linux στο pc, δοκίμασε με NFS.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε χρειάζεσαι samba στο bullet!  ::  Αν θες να μεταφέρεις αρχεία χρησιμοποιήσε την εφαρμογή WinSCP για windows.

----------


## baskin

> Δε χρειάζεσαι samba στο bullet!  Αν θες να μεταφέρεις αρχεία χρησιμοποιήσε την εφαρμογή WinSCP για windows.


Βασίλη το πρόβλημα του μάλλον είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει πακέτα λόγο έλλειψης χώρου και θέλει να έχει ένα mounted filesystem στο οποίο θα γίνονται install τα πακέτα. Δεν μιλάει μάλλον για απλή μεταφορά. Από όσο έχω δει μπορείς να επιλέξεις που θα γίνει install το νέο πακέτο.

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά...  ::

----------


## lancisti

εντάξει με nfs κατι φαίνεται πως δουλεύει μου δίνει 

server 192.168.1.155
luci client 192.168.1.25
φακελος που θελω να κανω share /media/disk/ab
στο /mnt


στην εντολή 

[email protected]:~# mount 192.168.1.155:/media/disk/ab /mnt
mount: 192.168.1.155:/media/disk/ab failed, reason given by server: Permission denied

σε ένα φορουμ διάβασα ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το /etc/exports

κ προσθεσα

/media/disk/ab 192.168.1.25(rw,sync,no_root_squash)

είναι σωστό?

άλλα πάλι το ίδιο λέει .

δεν υπαρχει καπιος διακοπτις που επανο στιν εντολη mount να δεινο κ το username k το pass?

στο φορουμ γραφεί ακομα, οτι πρέπει ακόμα να αλλάξω το fstab στο client
άλλα το luci έχει αυτόματο fstab κ πρέπει να το γράψω στο uci ..

αυτο να ψαξω τελεικα?

----------

